# Carotene for RBPs



## boyignoy (Aug 29, 2005)

Is there other type of foods other than shrimps that contains carotene to make RBPs more red?

Is there any type of pellets that contain carotene?


----------



## BASSFISHERMAN (Feb 22, 2004)

i think Hikari cichlid gold


----------



## BASSFISHERMAN (Feb 22, 2004)

by the way, my reds absolutely love this stuff.


----------



## Uncle Rico (Sep 4, 2005)

plankton has carotene. And look at the back of any commercially sold dry food and see if it has caretenoids in it, that will really bring out color.


----------



## boontje (Mar 27, 2005)

algae contain a lot of carotene too, so see if you can get them to eat some algae tabs


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

Carrots, peppers, shrimp, cayenne pepper.

Spirulina algae is a MASSIVE source of carotenoids.


----------



## boontje (Mar 27, 2005)

what i usually do once in a while is getting some meal worms and feed the meal worms carrots for a few days and then feed the mealworms to my fish


----------



## JFK (Sep 2, 2005)

Try stuffing some shredded carrot into a piece of fish they don't even realise they are taking it









JFK


----------



## NotoriousSway (Jan 21, 2006)

paprika too, I use it for my peacocks


----------



## TripDs (Oct 11, 2004)

how about Krill? or is that shrimp?


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Flip said:


> how about Krill? or is that shrimp?


I've heard that the shell of shrimp/krill have good qualities for enhancing color


----------



## ben2957 (Sep 17, 2005)

naturose will help greatly


----------



## fliptasciouz (Jul 4, 2004)

Spiriluna Algae pellets contains high level beta carotene


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

You can making your own food and putting all these sources of carotene in it!

i just made my own food 3 days ago and i'm about to pull it out of the fridge and cut it up now!


----------

